

Tool of the Day: Take Your Business Mobile with Roveb - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2012/03/take-your-business-mobile/

======
nreece
We (me and @RaghuRana) made this over the past few months. Roveb started
taking shape when, on one hand, our genuine mobile searches were leading us to
business websites that looked awful on a smartphone and hence were driving us
(potential customers) away, and on the other hand, we kept reading and hearing
that so many small-to-medium businesses couldn't find and retain customers.

Thanks to the UsefulTools editor for their review and submission on HN.
Special thanks to @patio11, @JasonKincaid and @peeplaja for their advice and
suggestions.

